
Heavy atom spills its guts in decade-long experiment - bookofjoe
https://www.livescience.com/astatine-proton-beam-mystery-solved.html
======
bookofjoe
>The electron affinity of astatine

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-020-17599-2](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-020-17599-2)

